# Any recommendations on where a mixed race U.S citizen couple should live in Durban?



## ChelB (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I am brand new to this forum. My husband and I will be moving to Durban this summer (June 2009). He has accepted a job offer from a well-known organization there. I am a preschool teacher, but will not be working while we are in South Africa. We are both U.S. citizens of mixed race heritage. He is half Filipino (father)/Russian-Jewish (mother) and I am half African-American (father)/Cherokee (mother). I wondered about any safe and comfortable neighborhoods where mixed race couples/families reside in Durban? Both of our family's are very concerned about crime. We currently live in the Midwest region of the U.S. (Illinois) in a really safe (low-crime/middle class) multiracial neighborhood. We know many of our neighbors and socialize with them too. I hope to find something great like where we are in the U.S. over in Durban...if possible. 

Any advice or suggestions someone could give would be fantastic! Thank you all in advance!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

As to mixed races ,Any of the Affluent Suburbs will do, Surely your Husbands employer will be briefing you?
In addition , they will have a risk assesment manager as part of HR who should be looking at your home and advising what needs to be addressed.
Ideally you need to be close to where he will be working.


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi ChelB,

I am also relocating to SA, it sounds like we are looking for the same sort of thing. Maybe we could buddy up and help each other to find it! So far, I have gleened that traffic is Horrendus (so you may think about living close to your hubby's job site), and yes, crime... I'm not sure what to say about that. We are looking for a gated community with hopefully a little better security, and currently working hard on importing my very large pet dog. 

Fortunately, there seem to be many people on the forum who are familiar with the area and willing to give good direction. Definately check out former posts to help you out. I too, will be happy to share any info I find as we will be arriving Jo'burg very soon.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ChelB (Feb 23, 2009)

Daxk said:


> As to mixed races ,Any of the Affluent Suburbs will do, Surely your Husbands employer will be briefing you?
> In addition , they will have a risk assessment manager as part of HR who should be looking at your home and advising what needs to be addressed.
> Ideally you need to be close to where he will be working.



Hi Daxk!  Thanks for the advice. Yes, my husband's employer has an HR person who will be giving us some background information prior to our move. However, I am just trying to get a head start on things. I also want to assure all of our parents that we will definitely be living in a comfortable and safe area just like we do here in the U.S. Based on his company's website I believe my husband will be working in the city of Durban...proper. I am concerned about his daily commute, but also want to be safe/secure at the same time. 

I hoped to get some information on specific suburbs. For example, La Lucia or Umdloti? I also am wondering about Newlands West or East areas too?


----------



## ChelB (Feb 23, 2009)

ROKZY said:


> Hi ChelB,
> 
> I am also relocating to SA, it sounds like we are looking for the same sort of thing. Maybe we could buddy up and help each other to find it! So far, I have gleened that traffic is Horrendus (so you may think about living close to your hubby's job site), and yes, crime... I'm not sure what to say about that. We are looking for a gated community with hopefully a little better security, and currently working hard on importing my very large pet dog.
> 
> ...


Hello ROKZY!  Whew! It's nice to know we are not alone in our preparations for our upcoming move to SA.  We do not have any pets, but I would not think it would be too difficult to get your dog over there with you. Wow! I was not aware of the traffic situation. I appreciate the heads up! I will definitely discuss it detail with my husband. Well, I will go and check out your previous postings right now. Thank you so much for the warm welcome to the forum!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

"we will definitely be living in a comfortable and safe area just like we do here in the U.S. "

I'm a bit biased to answer that one.


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh dear, sorry , I did not mean myposts as I am a newbie too! Check out the posts of threads off of the main South Africa page... I think you may find some interesting thoughts there.

Happy forum surfing!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

ChelB said:


> We currently live in the Midwest region of the U.S. (Illinois) in a really safe (low-crime/middle class) multiracial neighborhood. We know many of our neighbors and socialize with them too. I hope to find something great like where we are in the U.S. over in Durban...if possible.


Its not - Be safe and do your homework.


----------

